# Advice? 60points Teacher waiting for 189?



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Rarely seen any teacher applicants here. Just want to know if there's anyone else that's early childhood teacher (ECT) waiting for 189 invitation?

Submitted EOI 30th Aug. 2017. 
trying to get PTE 79 to get 10 more points. 


I guess I just need some cheer up talk/advice


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

My advice has been always to file a separate EOI for state nomination 190, look up for states who have shortages in your skill and subsequently file a separate EOI with a separate email address to that state and wait ... you could submit a 100 different EOI ... there is no limits ... I was in your shoes, had 60 points back in September last year and filed a 189 EOI on 22 Sep 17
And then did my own research and found out that NSW is issuing invitations to Civil Engineers so decided exactly after one month to file a separate EOI to NSW ... got the pre invite email on 17 Nov ... submitted the online application on 19 Nov and got officially invited through skillselect by NSW state on 4 Dec ... lodged the application on 18 Dec and currently waiting... the conclusion is... you have to take state nomination into consideration given the current ugly trend of 189 specially with low points like 60 and 65 ... I don't know when 189 will get back to normal 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

SaritaY said:


> Rarely seen any teacher applicants here. Just want to know if there's anyone else that's early childhood teacher (ECT) waiting for 189 invitation?
> 
> Submitted EOI 30th Aug. 2017.
> trying to get PTE 79 to get 10 more points.
> ...


Hi

Try to improve PTE. It's not that tough and reading some good newspaper like The Times can help alot!!!

Regards


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Best thing under your control would be to retake PTE.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Sarita,

Try for partner points, you can get 5 extra points which will make your score to 65. 

Han



SaritaY said:


> Rarely seen any teacher applicants here. Just want to know if there's anyone else that's early childhood teacher (ECT) waiting for 189 invitation?
> 
> Submitted EOI 30th Aug. 2017.
> trying to get PTE 79 to get 10 more points.
> ...


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> My advice has been always to file a separate EOI for state nomination 190, look up for states who have shortages in your skill and subsequently file a separate EOI with a separate email address to that state and wait ... you could submit a 100 different EOI ... there is no limits ... I was in your shoes, had 60 points back in September last year and filed a 189 EOI on 22 Sep 17
> And then did my own research and found out that NSW is issuing invitations to Civil Engineers so decided exactly after one month to file a separate EOI to NSW ... got the pre invite email on 17 Nov ... submitted the online application on 19 Nov and got officially invited through skillselect by NSW state on 4 Dec ... lodged the application on 18 Dec and currently waiting... the conclusion is... you have to take state nomination into consideration given the current ugly trend of 189 specially with low points like 60 and 65 ... I don't know when 189 will get back to normal
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk



Thank you for your advice. I know that if I apply for 190 in NSW I would have gotten in myvitation already but I'm not a big fan of NSW and i really want to live in Melbourne so I'm trying to imrove PTE to get 10 more points now.


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Sarita,
> 
> Try for partner points, you can get 5 extra points which will make your score to 65.
> 
> Han


haha that's a good idea but I don't have a partner : /


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi
> 
> Try to improve PTE. It's not that tough and reading some good newspaper like The Times can help alot!!!
> 
> Regards



Thank you! I'm gonna take PTE for the first time tomorrow!! FIngers crossed!


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Just passed PTE and got my extra 10 points!


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> Just passed PTE and got my extra 10 points!


yayyyy 

I'm applying as early childhood teacher as well.


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Sanjay8789 said:


> yayyyy
> 
> I'm applying as early childhood teacher as well.


Yeah！！ When did you submit your EOI? and how many points you have ??


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> Yeah！！ When did you submit your EOI? and how many points you have ??


I'm planning to apply in August. I would have 65 points, thought of going for NSW sponsorship to get the 5 points.


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi, I'll be applying soon as well, I'm having only 65 points, trying to go for nsw state sponsorship for the 5 points.


----------



## Sithu (Apr 23, 2017)

Areyousure said:


> Hi, I'll be applying soon as well, I'm having only 65 points, trying to go for nsw state sponsorship for the 5 points.


 Hi I am also apply as an early childhood teacher with 65 points from Melbourne. Do you know if we need to get NSW teacher registration in order to apply NSW sponsorship? Is only skill assessment enough? Thanks


----------



## findola (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm planning on studying Early Childhood Teaching next year and thought about applying for PR afterwards. Can anyone help me with this enquiry as I was wondering if skilled employment experience is mandatory? I know we can get skill assessment from AITSL within 6 months prior to graduation. But with applying for 189 or 190 visa, I'm not so sure because I couldn't find anywhere where it says skill employment is mandatory or not.


----------



## K1989 (Jun 23, 2018)

findola said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on studying Early Childhood Teaching next year and thought about applying for PR afterwards. Can anyone help me with this enquiry as I was wondering if skilled employment experience is mandatory? I know we can get skill assessment from AITSL within 6 months prior to graduation. But with applying for 189 or 190 visa, I'm not so sure because I couldn't find anywhere where it says skill employment is mandatory or not.


Hey Findola, 

Can you please expand on this:

'I know we can get skill assessment from AITSL within 6 months prior to graduation'

Does this mean I can haev my skills assessed as an Early Educator before I've finished the course??

Any info appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## findola (Jun 19, 2018)

K1989 said:


> Hey Findola,
> 
> Can you please expand on this:
> 
> ...



Hi K1989,

So sorry I don't know why I put that there. Probably misheard it somewhere. But I double check the guideline from AITSL and you need to complete your degree before you can apply for skill assessment.

Sorry for the confusion.

As for the previous enquiry, I just want to know if experience in the field in mandatory when applying for either 189 and 190 visa.


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

SaritaY said:


> Yeah！！ When did you submit your EOI? and how many points you have ??


Have you got an invite?


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

Sithu said:


> Hi I am also apply as an early childhood teacher with 65 points from Melbourne. Do you know if we need to get NSW teacher registration in order to apply NSW sponsorship? Is only skill assessment enough? Thanks


they just need the skills assesement only.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

I applied (6/6/18) as Secondary School teacher to NSW with 65 + 5 points. I am hoping that because teachers are rare and usually don't have over 70 points that I'll get the state nom... as I don't think the 189 will ever happen. Despite being the 2nd most demanded occupation, the points system excludes most teachers from 189 at this time.

Anyway, haven't seen many teachers on here, and none reporting NSW nomination yet.


----------



## kernz (Aug 30, 2018)

I have also submitted an EOI for 189 and 190 NSW for Secondary Teacher with 65+5 points, on 31/7/18. I have essentially ruled out 189 as I will lose 5 points for age in January so will not be eligible after that- no chance of being selected in the next few months due to the massive backlog of 65 pointers. I'm hoping to get the NSW nomination with the 70 points but as there is no info/statistics for 190 visa who knows! If there are any other teachers who have gained 190 NSW with 70 points I would love to hear from you!


----------

